# When does snow start in Big Bear?



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

Does anybody know when snow usually starts to fall in Big Bear? I'm trying to figure out when the mountain will be too covered to ride.


----------



## downhillzeypher (Jan 13, 2004)

The lifts will stop the weekend after the fall classic.


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

Actually, if the weather permits it usually stays open until the last weekend in October. They closed early last year because of the fires.

But in reality, it's really at the managements whim. After the Fall Classic, all bets are off.
Best to check each weekend before heading up.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

it snows in the winter


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it snows in the winter


Hmph... should've scrolled down to this thread before I asked the same question.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Pretty much when they turn on their snowmaking machines...


----------



## Stinky D (Sep 20, 2004)

Jm. said:


> Pretty much when they turn on their snowmaking machines...


For the last couple of seasons, they opened up in early december. If it gets cold and starts raining soon, they might be able to open as soon as Thanksgiving. We haven't had a great winter season in a long time.


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

They are saying this is suppossed to be an "el nino" winter  my season pass wil get plenty of use


----------



## RockTheGeek (Aug 4, 2004)

zjchaser said:


> They are saying this is suppossed to be an "el nino" winter  my season pass wil get plenty of use


They've been saying its supposed to be an "el nino" winter for the past two winters... and nothing turned up


----------



## Gramatica (Jun 25, 2004)

RockTheGeek said:


> They've been saying its supposed to be an "el nino" winter for the past two winters... and nothing turned up


Yeah, but last time Florida and those south-Eastern states got hit this bad, we had a bichin rain season. ::crosses fingers::


----------

